# [SOLVED] Creative Audigy SB0160



## loner591 (Nov 13, 2008)

My desktop (no internet access) says it can't find the driver for my sound card. I don't know how to read the info off of sound cards but this is what I got:

Creative
Audigy
CA0100-IDF
31A2EJW

Model: SB0160

I've tried looking at creative.com but I'm not sure which sound card I have. All I know is posted above. Any suggestions, tips, or anything would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Creative Audigy SB0160*

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.
Can you give us the make and model of the PC.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## loner591 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Creative Audigy SB0160*

Oh, sorry. Make and model? I'm not too sure what that means, but it's a Dell with WindowsXP installed on it. Does that help?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Creative Audigy SB0160*

Hi,
Dell what?
There should be a service tag or numbers on the tower (ex Dell Dimension 4400)
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## loner591 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Creative Audigy SB0160*

Sorry again, Dell was the monitor. The tower says Sony VAIO PCVRZ46G.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Creative Audigy SB0160*

Try these drivers (XP):
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=PCVRZ46G

If you are not using XP let me know what OS you have on this machine.
Bill


----------



## loner591 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Creative Audigy SB0160*

hey i finally was able to try it... it works perfectly now.. thanks!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad to hear you have your sound back.
Bill


----------

